# made some changes on my new ebike



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Moved everything from a rear I beam rack to the front frame and bar mount cargo bag. Thanks for the help I previously received here on this forum.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

above picture, 1st attempt on e bike build looked good but way to much weight in the back.I Fried the motor cable extension, repaired since then. Top speed on new bike=26 MPH on the flats with throttle wide open and no pedal assist, 31 up on the bike repair stand. Cable connection fried because it most likely became partially disconnected, arced and sizzled. The I beam rack may have been the cause. Some of my cable connections were not very secure even when new they would pull apart to easily. This bike is a toy until further notice, reliability will be the significant factor for me. I thinks its purpose is somewhere between my Honda CRF 230 F and my regular bikes. the e bike is fun to ride when it is working. I will see how it holds up now that it has been rebuilt.The bike looks butt ugly from the front.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Should be solid if the connections are secure. Of 10-15 ebikes I've built or assisted building (admittedly three were OEM, so no real chance for a problem IMO), haven't had a any glitches in three years. Going riding tomorrow; hope I don't eat my words.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

The ebike came in handy since my right foot is broken and I can not legally drive a car. lots of challenges building from a kit, a fun project though. Running the cables into the bar bag is a risk since I dont want anything binding or have a cable connection come apart. The battery is easily removed from the bag to prevent theft.The bike is heavy at 46 lbs however the weight is better distributed compared to the 1st build attempt. The kit is a 1000 watt geared hub motor. Support from E-BikeKit.com has been excellent.


----------

